# frontosa has white pimple on body PLEASE HELP ID!!!



## murdock314 (Nov 26, 2009)

I noticed a white pimple like bump on the body of one of my mpimbwe fronts in my community tank. My male cyp also has a very small (1/8 inch long) white threadlike object in front of his gill, but couldnt get him to sit still long enough to snap a pic. Niether fish has had any change in behavior, are eating fine, but i noticed the front infrequently doing a quick scrape against the rockwork. *** researched online and came up with threadworm and the thorny headed worm and possibibly the "pimple" is an encysted lavae? any help will be greatly appreciated. Ill try and post pics


----------



## murdock314 (Nov 26, 2009)

one


----------



## murdock314 (Nov 26, 2009)

two


----------



## murdock314 (Nov 26, 2009)

three


----------



## murdock314 (Nov 26, 2009)

four


----------



## murdock314 (Nov 26, 2009)

the spot is on the third bar from the tail


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

This site is the best I've found. It has a very complete disease diagnositic section and is written by a med company . You may get a good handle there. Whether you use their med , you may find a different brand that does the same. Hope it helps.

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_d ... rders.html


----------

